# Modular Home Rough in costs?



## BPCO (Jan 20, 2011)

I have been doing work for a GC that sets modular homes for about 4 years now and wanted to see how other guys price their work. The GC supplies all materials and i get $40.00 per hr for the plumbing rough, Sounds cheap and wanted to know others opinion? I am looking for honest answers not smart @## comments just really wanting some real feedback on the best way figure modular plumbing, time and material , per fixture etc;


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

How about a little back ground of yourself in the Introductions section

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Based on intelligence alone..... You are grossly overpaid.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


ILPlumber said:


> Based on intelligence alone..... You are grossly overpaid.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> Based on intelligence alone..... You are grossly overpaid.


 


Wow, you took the gloves off for that shot.:boxing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Where is the post where someone  because no one will help.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

a guy on craigs list will do it for 20 hr so your doing good


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

ranman said:


> a guy on craigs list will do it for 20 hr so your doing good


 
Looks like this guy from craigslist got your guy beat by a long shot

Illinois Licensed Plumber looking for side jobs. Very cheap plumbing work done by an ILLINOIS LICENSED PLUMBER. I charge $65 per job per visit.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Looks like this guy from craigslist got your guy beat by a long shot
> 
> Illinois Licensed Plumber looking for side jobs. Very cheap plumbing work done by an ILLINOIS LICENSED PLUMBER. I charge $65 per job per visit.


Post a link please.


----------

